# Brushes Shedding



## Dia (Mar 27, 2006)

My beloved 187 is shedding like there's no tomorrow. Every time I use it there's about 4 or 5 hairs all over my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Has this happend to anyone else? I got mine late last year and have barely used it.


----------



## bellamia (Mar 27, 2006)

It hasn't happen to me but you should bring it back to MAC and hopefully they can replace it for you.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 27, 2006)

i would take it back! this has not happen to mine,but i do use mine with a rather light hand...


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 27, 2006)

I get 1 or 2 hairs coming off when I use mine too. I've only had it since December.


----------



## user3 (Mar 27, 2006)

Take it back. MAC guarantees their brushes so you should have no problem exchanging it. 
Just to make things eaiser I would do a live chat on MAC and print that out to take it with you to the counter. Also I know many times that the live chat will offer to send you an envelope to send the 187 back and they will replace it.


----------



## user2 (Mar 27, 2006)

My 187 did that too for a while and I emailed MAC about it and they told me that it's pretty usual for brushes to shed!


----------



## MargaretD (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dia* 
_My beloved 187 is shedding like there's no tomorrow. Every time I use it there's about 4 or 5 hairs all over my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has this happend to anyone else? I got mine late last year and have barely used it._

 

I like the Px bronzer brush better. It is thicker/denser than MAC and cheaper (about $10).


----------



## brandi (Mar 27, 2006)

i've had one or two fall off but it isn't that much of a big deal... but 5 every single time thats a diff. story!!! mines only fall out sometimes.....


----------



## Dia (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Take it back. MAC guarantees their brushes so you should have no problem exchanging it. 
Just to make things eaiser I would do a live chat on MAC and print that out to take it with you to the counter. Also I know many times that the live chat will offer to send you an envelope to send the 187 back and they will replace it._

 

I actually did a live chat after I posted this, and they said that it was normal for them to shed. That's even after I told them it's to the point where there's actually a white stripe down the side.

I'm hoping to head up to my counter again around the 12th so I'll bring it with me then. It figures that my most expensive brush sheds like mad, yet my Tailormade ones haven't lol.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 27, 2006)

That stinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lucky not to have any problems yet *crosses fingers* and 5 hairs every time seems excessive so hopefully you won't have any problems taking it back.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 27, 2006)

the ferrule on this brush is one of the strongest among all of the mac brushes.The hairs are held in very tight and it feels very strong and durable.I think u got a dud.


----------



## User34 (Mar 27, 2006)

I just got mine about 2 weeks ago and already had 2 of the  hairs on my face. =/


----------



## spendtoomuch (Mar 28, 2006)

Mine has not shed at all.  I would take it back.


----------



## user3 (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dia* 
_I actually did a live chat after I posted this, and they said that it was normal for them to shed. That's even after I told them it's to the point where there's actually a white stripe down the side.

I'm hoping to head up to my counter again around the 12th so I'll bring it with me then. It figures that my most expensive brush sheds like mad, yet my Tailormade ones haven't lol._

 

OH I would cause a BIG stink and make the exchange it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shedding is normal for any brush but major shedding should not happen at all!

If I get time I'll do a live chat and see what outcome I get. If I get a good one like I usually do I will PM you with what you can do.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 28, 2006)

My 187 & 129 both shed when they were new.  They don't anymore though...maybe use it a bit more & it'll stop.


----------



## bellamia (Mar 28, 2006)

I hope they don't give you any problems returning the brush. MAC should stand by their products


----------



## Dia (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_OH I would cause a BIG stink and make the exchange it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shedding is normal for any brush but major shedding should not happen at all!

If I get time I'll do a live chat and see what outcome I get. If I get a good one like I usually do I will PM you with what you can do._

 

Awesome, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've sent off an email seeing what they'll say. I'm going to bring the brush up with me next time I head to the counter. I really wish I had thought of it when I was there last week though!


Hopefully your livechat will be more productive than mine. I never seem to get anywhere with that or emails :S


----------



## Dia (Apr 24, 2006)

I got an email back from Mac....

They're sending me a new one! This is the first time they've offered (through email) to replace a faulty product for me. Needless to say I'm happy lol.


----------



## rnsmelody (Apr 25, 2006)

im having the same problem too.. it sheds about 2-5 hairs everytime i use it. but i dont have the reciept for it so i dont know what i should do.. should i just do a live chat or email them about it.? thanks


----------



## Dia (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_im having the same problem too.. it sheds about 2-5 hairs everytime i use it. but i dont have the reciept for it so i dont know what i should do.. should i just do a live chat or email them about it.? thanks_

 
I did a live chat at first and they didn't really say much, just to make sure I clean it properly (which I do). Try taking it back to the counter/store you bought it at first, and if that doesn't work just email them.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 10, 2006)

*shedding 188*

i just got the 188 last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its been shedding a little bit. certainly not a whole lot, but i'm a bit worried. do new brushes usually do this? am i perhaps handling it too roughly?

and in case you were wondering: i named it dita!


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh no I just went out and bought this today I will let you know if mine sheds!  BTW waht do you use it for I got it for foundation I don't wear blush often


----------



## lsperry (Dec 11, 2006)

*Mine are not shedding*

I bought 3 and received them Oct 7. I've been using 2 of them daily and I'm giving one as a Xmas present. Comparing the 3 side by side, I can't tell one from the other -- in other words, there's no shedding of the 2 I use daily -- and I wash them daily after each use.....


----------



## Sanne (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you should go back to return it if the shredding doesn't stop!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Oh no I just went out and bought this today I will let you know if mine sheds!  BTW waht do you use it for I got it for foundation I don't wear blush often_

 
depending on how my face is feeling, i either use select tint  or studio tech. if its not seeming to blend well, i spray some fix+ on the brush and that helps.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't heard too many good things about the brush so I will keep my 187 and swap/sell the 188


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you didn't wash the brush right away after you bought it that could be the reason for the shedding.  The first time you wash it any loose hairs will come out and you can avoid getting them all over your face, which is what annoys me!  I think they recommend washing the brush before using it anyway.

p.s. I've never thought of naming my brushes - it's so cute haha!!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_p.s. I've never thought of naming my brushes - it's so cute haha!!_

 
Check out the thread Jump on the bandwagon and name your #187 brush and see that Hannah isn't the only one to name her brushes


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_If you didn't wash the brush right away after you bought it that could be the reason for the shedding.  The first time you wash it any loose hairs will come out and you can avoid getting them all over your face, which is what annoys me!  I think they recommend washing the brush before using it anyway.

p.s. I've never thought of naming my brushes - it's so cute haha!!_

 
i've only washed it once so far, i'll wash it again and hopefully it will be okay then.

isn't that annoying when you have stray brush hairs stuck in your foundation?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i get the face brush set for christmas, i'm naming the 187SE Marilyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also want an Audrey haha


----------



## User20 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Dry & Brittle Brushes*

I was gonna tag on to the shedding 188 thread, but my situation with my 187 is slightly different - hence I'm asking for advice here. I have had my 187 for over a year now and wash it almost weekly (depending on time restraints) with mild conditioner and shampoo. Recently though, in the past 2 washes, my brush has ended up being brittle after a couple days - the bristles are splitting, falling out, and look horribly dry. What should I do to fix this?


----------



## lia_matos (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe using a stronger conditioner to the hairs? It's just a guess


----------



## redambition (Dec 14, 2006)

what kind of shampoo are you using? it could be too harsh for the brush. baby shampoo is one of your better bets.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_what kind of shampoo are you using? it could be too harsh for the brush. baby shampoo is one of your better bets._

 
I agree.....


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 14, 2006)

The inventor of 2 faced cosmetics says that you should only wash your brushes once a month. 

Its also good to condition like your doing.

One of the main reason why I dont buy MAC brushes is beacuse they use real hair on most of their brushes which I find dont last as long, become brittle after frequent washing, loose their shape easily. They also harbor more germs.


----------



## User20 (Dec 14, 2006)

Would the MAC Brush cleanser work better than shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## kchan99 (Dec 14, 2006)

I haven't tried the MAC Brush Cleaner. I use the brush cleaner from Paula Dorf. I like better than using shampoo and conditioner. Shampoo and conditioner didn't prevent my brushes from getting frizzy. A conditioner only wash helped with the frizziness.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 14, 2006)

I recall reading in a previous thread about washing MAC brushes (search for it if you can; it may be under recommendations) that the brush cleanser would be too harsh for regular washing, perhaps better for every other wash or once a month.  Someone also mentioned in that thread that they wash their brushes once a week, and I dont' think they've had much issue with it.  I think she mentions her washing method there too.

In case it helps, I use Mane & Tail shampoo (no conditioner) every 2 weeks and haven't had a problem.  I've had most of my brushes for a year purchased in last year's set and have had the 187 since February.

Hope you figure out what's wrong and can save your brush!


----------



## AdieuSenor (Apr 22, 2007)

*187 keeps shedding*

I bought the #187 brush today and it sheds everytime I touch it. At least 3-4 hairs each time. I don't know if I should return it or wait a few days and see if it stops... Is it normal for the brush to shed this much while it's new? Any ideas?


----------



## liv (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

I don't think mine has shed more than 4 hairs total, and I got mine months ago...I would take it in and ask for an exchange.


----------



## AdieuSenor (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

I'll go look for the receipt.. And thanks for the help


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

yeap definantly take it back!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

I had one that did the same thing and got another one that is fine, I would definitly take it back.


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

Return it.


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

I wish I would have returned my 129 because it still sheds to this day and I have had it for about 7 months


----------



## HotLady1970 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

My 182 and my 187 shed like crazy right now and I have them for several months only! 
Not only is it a PITA to get off all the little hairs from my face but it also makes me sad because I think that they won't have any hair sticking to them soon!


----------



## elisha24 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: 187 keeps shedding*

My 182 sheds all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its awful because I love it so much. I doubt they will take it back here in Oz either, our return policies are so strict


----------



## huggablesecret (May 4, 2007)

*Help! I think my 182 is going to get bald spots!!!!*

I bought it when the barbie coll. came out about a month ago now. Each time I clean it, whether it be shampooing or the mac brush cleanser and kitchen towel, it frays I'm talking like 15 "hairs" per time, what should I do?


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Help! I think my 182 is going to get bald spots!!!!*

Hm that sounds odd. Maybe it's the way you're washing them. Do you lay the brush on the side to dry? Don't stand up a kabuki, the water will run into the ferrule and cause the glue to loosen.


----------



## huggablesecret (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Help! I think my 182 is going to get bald spots!!!!*

I lay all my brushes flat when they dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean the hairs that come off are about 1/4 size of the hair from the actual Stem


----------



## yeahwrite (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Help! I think my 182 is going to get bald spots!!!!*

I'd send an email to customer service or take it back to the store/counter you bought it at for a replacement. Have you only washed it a few times? I have the 182 from the Catherine D collection and it shed a little the first time or two I washed it. I don't think it was as much as yours is shedding though.


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Help! I think my 182 is going to get bald spots!!!!*

I've had a few random MAC brushes that have done that. I've not treated them any differently than my other ones, but something was wrong with them.


----------



## allan_willb (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Help! I think my 182 is going to get bald spots!!!!*

hmmmmm this is a first.maybe you got the bad one in the batch?


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My brush keeps shedding*

the first few times i used my 182 it shed. It doesn't shed as much anymore but it still does from time to time.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 16, 2008)

*182 extreme shedding?*

ok so my 182 has been drving me CRAZY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It literally sheds 20-30 pieces every time i use it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does anyone know why it's doing this and if theres any way to stop it?

PLEASE!! lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: 182 extreme shedding?*

Mine does the same thing. I used to use it for powder foundation but ended up with 30+ hairs all over my face. It could be from improper washing, like using warm or hot water or getting the ferrule wet a lot making the glue loosen. I just use a Sephora bronzing brush now and I've had it for months and it's shed less than 5 hairs.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: 182 extreme shedding?*

My 182 brush shed quite a bit when I first bought it. I washed it with a gentle cleanser and now it sheds very minimally. 

My 181 brush on the other hand, has only shed one single hair since I bought it two months ago


----------

